# RIDE ALONG 2 - available on Digital HD 4/12, and Blu-ray & DVD 4/26!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> AVAILABLE ON DIGITAL HD APRIL 12, 2016
> BLU-RAY™ & DVD April 26, 2016 FROM UNIVERSAL PICTURES HOME ENTERTAINMENT
> 
> “Twice as funny! Twice as fun!” – Shawn Edwards, Fox-TV
> ...


----------

